# who makes a quality PPS holster?



## rvl8

looking for a concealment rig, preferably in IWB, but this gun is so thin OWB may work as well. This gun fit in a glock 26/27 holster at the store, but id rather get one made specifically for it. i like the style of the CTAC holster, minimum holster just the kydex and the struts/hooks. but they dont make a holster for the PPS


mike ? galco ? anyone ?


----------



## rvl8

also a double mag carrier would be cool too.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

It appears that Galco makes an ankle holster as well as the Stow-N-Go IWB Holster for it.

www.usgalco.com

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74

I have one made by DeSantis that can be worn IWB or on the belt. I like it a lot and the price was right.


----------



## rvl8

backordered, nuts.


----------



## Mike Barham

Maybe *beefybeefo* needs a job at Galco. Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## alloy

the _mexican_ carry company.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> Maybe *beefybeefo* needs a job at Galco. Thanks! :mrgreen:


Maybe Galco needs an offsite location in Fort Collins, CO. :mrgreen: Moving there in 6 days....WOOHOO :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## IAWAPP

D.M. Boullard makes a fine leather holster for the PPS, some of
his designs are in stock. I have his OWB "bodyguard". Very comfortable
and very concealable.

http://www.dmbullardleather.com/


----------



## alloy

i have looked at his, very nice appearing. he also sells on ebay currently and is quick to answer inquirys. but i gave up on IWB holsters in general after trying several and settled on _mexican_ as mentioned, but i have been looking a few weeks for a normal holster now that winter is approaching.

i think i have settled on el paso saddlery...either the sky six, #77 tortilla, or #88 street combat. have not made a final decision on a thumbstrap or not.

http://www.epsaddlery.com/sitemap.aspx


----------



## rvl8

id skip the thumbbreak if i were you


----------



## alloy

i would if i didnt work in it, as it is im still undecided.


----------



## shakermach

check out ccwsupply.biz They offer several styles for the PPS and are molded specificly for the gun.


----------



## cruzthepug

rvl8 said:


> i like the style of the CTAC holster, minimum holster just the kydex and the struts/hooks. but they dont make a holster for the PPS


They do now, I ordered one this morning


----------



## Hollander

Just ordered one from Mitch Rosen. Has many styles and makes themto fit the weapon. The express line is less expensive but only comes in two colors - brown and black. He also makes very good belts. All depends on how much you are willing to spend. For the express line there is about 3 week turn around. Good Luck.


----------



## Hollander

Followup. Received my holster, belt, mag holder yesterday from Mitch Rosen I ordered the less expensive express line. I am very pleasef with the products. The Cuban Brown color almost looks cordovan. The holster is already breaking in nicely (using a product from Mitch to assist in ths process). I have not worn it much yet - just tried it on both in strong side and crossdraw. Once the breakin is finished which will be in a day or so, the holster will be used a little more however we are heading into warm weather so it may be out of the picture until winter. Will just carry the PM9 for the warm weather.


----------

